# Transformador diferencial de nucleo variable o LVDT



## gpangel (Sep 17, 2007)

Buen dia para todos

Recientemente estoy trabajando en un proyecto en donde debo implementar es tipo de sensor "transformador diferencial de nucleo variable o LVDT" si alguien pudiera colaborarme  de como diseñarlo y acondicionar su señal estaria muy agredecido


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 17, 2007)

ne5521 o sa55521 este es el datasheet pero hay tambien un aplication notes, buscalo

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/philips/NE5521_SA5521_2.pdf

http://mariottim.interfree.it/doc23_i.htm


pagina 21

http://www.tinaja.com/glib/hackar2.pdf

tambien en ti.com aparece uno con un DSP, pero es solo un ejercicio y no es muy intereanste.

Este es el de la competencia
http://www.alldatasheet.co.kr/datasheet-pdf/pdf_kor/48080/AD/AD598AD.html


Ya no hay mas compañero solo estos dos


----------

